# 4yr olds First time Cubbing (Pictures!)



## Deefa (18 September 2011)

Took Goli out to meet the hounds for the first time yesterday and he was a total star (makes a change from Harry being a silly devil!) I had a lovely day, Goli stood like a rock when still and didn't get strong or silly when moving off.
We even did a couple of little jumpies, managed to fit through tiny gaps in the forest and negotiated a rather large ditch! He was such a good lad, cant wait to get out again!
(have permission to use photos)
First canter











Wondering in a bit of forest






Little jumpy











Standing around for a bit


----------



## MardyMare (18 September 2011)

Wow what a good boy.  He is gorgeous and you both look so smart.


----------



## Happy Hunter (18 September 2011)

Wow -= Very smart!
Love the jump!


----------



## HLOEquestrian (18 September 2011)

Wow what a smart boy!

You must be so pleased, he's lovely


----------



## Deefa (19 September 2011)

Thank you.
I was over the moon with him! Want to get out again soon to before the fast stuff starts.


----------



## HuntingB (19 September 2011)

What a good boy, looks nice and honest. He might liven up the next time now he knows what's going on!  Have fun!


----------



## Kenzo (19 September 2011)

What a lovely hunter he'd make, looks like he did you proud, very smartly tuned out too.


----------



## Gingerwitch (19 September 2011)

Sorry - you are completley over horsed - tell you what I will come and take him off your hands 
GW
x


----------



## welshcob* (19 September 2011)

Wow, you both look great, well done to you both


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (21 September 2011)

He looks like he's going to be a cracker.

Although you both look very smart, you don't need to plait for cubbing.


----------



## Deefa (21 September 2011)

GW - Lol!

Caroline - I realised that once i got there lol. i have only been out on M&M's before so wasn't sure so did just in case!


----------



## Dirtymare (21 September 2011)

Gingerwitch said:



			Sorry - you are completley over horsed - tell you what I will come and take him off your hands 
GW
x
		
Click to expand...

I completely agree with you GW, but I dont think he would be your type of horse either.
I would gladly take him off your hands.

Gorgeous gorgeous boy........


----------



## millreef (21 September 2011)

His tail is so thick! You both look very dapper.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (21 September 2011)

Sod it - save your plaiting fingers till opening meet time!! Good for you for making the effort to look as smart as possible though. 

He has such a lovely eye - he's going to be gorgeous. Hope he continues to be as amazing from here on!!


----------



## Spyda (21 September 2011)

Being nosey, was your lovely well behaved boy backed last year, or this year? 

Just wondering as I've a backed-this-year and lightly hacked four year old and am wondering if I could dare take her cubbing or should leave it until next year when she's got more miles under her. Mind you, I walked her inhand through the middle of the last Pony Club rally held at out yard (last month) and she was on stalks; head about 12 ft high, eyes boggling and doing a wonderful example of extreme passage! Me thinks maybe we'll wait until NEXT year 

Your boy is gorgeous and such a super chap for behaving so well. Well done, both of you


----------



## RunToEarth (21 September 2011)

He is gorgeous, real stamp of a hunter, very jealous!


----------



## BigRed (21 September 2011)

What a lovely looking horse - you must be really pleased with him.


----------



## Mince Pie (21 September 2011)

Gosh you lucky thing! Took my 10 year old cob out 10 days ago and he was a nightmare! LOL 

Gorgeous photos, he's turning into a very nice horse.


----------



## Deefa (21 September 2011)

Thank you everyone, i am so proud of him! (my now 19yr old cant go hunting due to his nightmareish attitude to it so its nice to have a calm one!)
He was backed last october but turned away over the winter and restarted about march/april timw this year.


----------



## SophieLouBee (21 September 2011)

He is LUUUUSSHHHH. Well done you! I love your big grin on the photos, nice to see someone enjoying thier young horse


----------



## JenHunt (21 September 2011)

he really is very very lovely! how is he bred?


----------



## TallyHo123 (21 September 2011)

Gorgeous boy! Very smart.


----------



## Alec Swan (21 September 2011)

It looks to me as though you have a "Hunter".  What lovely pics,  and how well turned out you are,  both of you.

Well done.  Excellent,  better than that,  a delight!

Alec.


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 September 2011)

You do realise if I had been on either of my ridden ones - 21 and 11 years old - the photo over the jump would have shown a massive spook at the camera man and me doing a splat in the mud!

Apart from the smiles - which is wonderful to see - the thing that really stands out for me is what a wonderful tail ! -you put many show horses to shame 


GW

x


----------



## DollyDolls (22 September 2011)

Wow, what a difference 1/2 a yr makes.  He's really filled out since camp.  You'll have loads of fun this season with him.


----------



## Deefa (22 September 2011)

Thank you! His tail is lovely bu sadly his mane is just as thick which makes it a nightmare to pull and plait lol!
He is 3/4 TB and a 1/4 CB
I couldn't stop smiling, esp as he stood like a rock even when some horses around him were bunny hopping and darting in all directions!


----------



## JenHunt (22 September 2011)

bless him! I'd have put money on him being half CB not 1/4!


----------



## Happy Hunter (22 September 2011)

Good Old CB genes 
Makes it even more lovely to see! (In my CB biased my opinion! )


----------

